
The Letter Travis Kalanick Never Sent - minimaxir
https://gizmodo.com/exclusive-the-letter-travis-kalanick-never-sent-1837881128
======
ocdtrekkie
> We’re also adding a new member to our Board of Directors. XX brings a wealth
> of experience in building world-class organizations and his/her skills will
> allow us to execute more effectively on the opportunities and challenges
> ahead.

I'm not shocked that people do this, but it really makes you understand how
little the text around hiring descriptions is actually applicable to the
person they plan to hire here.

I guess, reading charitably, you could say they would only hire someone who
met this criteria, but the truth is, they're saying they're going to hire
someone, and say this nice thing about them, regardless of who it is.

